# Meeting NMC Members



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Yes, I did,Wight Isle Stud & I did see the tri-colour mice but apart from Megan Beyers & another lady no-one else spoke to me. I was VERY disappointed with this. I may not be an NMC member yet but even so I thought people at the show in the mouse section would have been friendlier. 
When I am in a position to get a shed I intend to get stock (good quality stock) & breed them then I will consider whether I should become an NMC member. As I said I wasn't happy with NMC members at the show. It doesn't encourage people to want to join.

Thank you for letting me know how much it cost you, Ann. They are truly lovely!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have always been so warmly welcomed at shows =o) Even at Reading, when I no longer show mice but keep guinea pigs, i chose to stay in the other hall with the lovely 'mouse' people!  
If you had introduced yourself I would have made the effort to make you feel welcome hon, but you do need to do just that, introduce yourself


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Yes, I did,Wight Isle Stud & I did see the tri-colour mice but apart from Megan Beyers & another lady no-one else spoke to me. I was VERY disappointed with this. I may not be an NMC member yet but even so I thought people at the show in the mouse section would have been friendlier.
> When I am in a position to get a shed I intend to get stock (good quality stock) & breed them then I will consider whether I should become an NMC member. As I said I wasn't happy with NMC members at the show. It doesn't encourage people to want to join.
> 
> Thank you for letting me know how much it cost you, Ann. They are truly lovely!


I didn't go but I never enjoy the large mixed animal shows as much as the small church hall events.The ambience is lost.There are other attractions of course but that specific part suffers.Don't suppose you will make it to the London champs,held at peterborough next month.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Yes, I did,Wight Isle Stud & I did see the tri-colour mice but apart from Megan Beyers & another lady no-one else spoke to me. I was VERY disappointed with this. I may not be an NMC member yet but even so I thought people at the show in the mouse section would have been friendlier.
> When I am in a position to get a shed I intend to get stock (good quality stock) & breed them then I will consider whether I should become an NMC member. As I said I wasn't happy with NMC members at the show. It doesn't encourage people to want to join.
> 
> Thank you for letting me know how much it cost you, Ann. They are truly lovely!


Awfully sorry about that, but you would of noted we shared our hall with the Hamster club, the Gerbil club, and another hundred or so visitors from the Cavy club- oh, and then again there was the public. Perhaps under these circumstances some of the onus should of been with you?- How on earth are the mouse people supposed to know who you are ? We wouldn,t know if you were a new NMC member or not, would we ? - unless you say so at a show. Looking Forward to meeting you in the future.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Maybe (and this is just a suggestion) people who are showing mice & NMC members at shows could wear name badges or something as I don't know you personally and have no idea what everyone looks like. Not only would it help me but other people too. Maybe when I go to the Swindon show I might just stand in the middle of the hall & introduce myself.

Sorry for hi-jacking your thread, AnnB.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Swindon is a much smaller affair and there will only be mousers there.Not sure if I'm going yet but if I do I'll look out for you.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thats nice of you, Sarah but you don't know what I look like & I have no idea what you look like either! lol.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Thats nice of you, Sarah but you don't know what I look like & I have no idea what you look like either! lol.


Well I guess I'd have the advantage,I know all the regular faces so wouldn't find it to hard to find you.I probably won't be there but if I do go I'll give you a run down on how to spot me.Seawatch/phil on here will be one of the judges.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Galaxy (and other new members visiting their first show), this is me:










Please do come and say hello!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Heya galaxy, I'm sooo sorry u felt like that  I was stewarding for the first time so I didn't notice many people and hardly got a chance to talk to anyone that day. I am going to the swindon show  and would love to chat to you there if your coming  my name is amy. Hopefully will get chance to meet you soon xx


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thank you Sarah Y & Amy. Thank you also for the photo, Sarah. That is a great help (love the lil mouse too) 

I guess the best thing would be is to put my photo on this thread then everyone who looks will know what I look like.

So here goes:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Galaxy.

Look forward to meeting you at a show soon 

You can find pics of lots of forum users (and NMC members) here: viewtopic.php?f=10&t=104 if it helps you at your next show. When I went to my first show I saw so many people I recognised from here, it was like seeing the famous!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

There you go Galaxy. There are enough people to introduce you to others as well.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hey galaxy, u still coming to the show on saturday?


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I couldn't as I said in the Swindon show thread our toilet overflowed. I was very disappointed!


----------

